# First Gun???



## Rose_Thorn (Mar 29, 2008)

what was your first gun????


----------



## Ralph in N.E.Oh (Sep 14, 2006)

A .410 shotgun. I was 14 years old. I taught both my step sons and my 2 boys to hunt with it as well. I will teach my grandchildren with it one day too.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

A Revelation .410 single shot shotgun that my dad bought for me from some friends. I think I was about 8. 

He still has it. I looked at it the other day when I was over there.


----------



## Jack T. (Feb 11, 2008)

Winchester 94. Used it to shoot my first deer. Still in the safe, but I can't remember the last time I even got it out.


----------



## Michael Leferink (Jul 12, 2003)

.22 LR rifle, Winchester bolt action, single shot.


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Mar 25, 2008)

An old .22 lever action my uncle gave me that my mom made me keep at my grandparents house - she didn't want any guns in the house. I was 8.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

well there was the daisy 99 champion- still have it...

A T/C .50 cal hawkin - sold to buy a .22 pstol- missed it and soon replaced with a renagade which is still here.

My first real firearm was a colt Python .357 in six inch royal blue when I was 16 that I paid for... still have her.


----------



## -TWO- (Mar 25, 2008)

A Noble, .22 pump I borrowed, then bought shortly after from a cousin for $25 when I was 12. Still have it. First deer rifle was a J.C.Higgins (Marlin) lever action 35 Remington with a 4X8 Weaver scope I bought for $100 when I was 16 from my boss who owned the gas station I worked at after school & weekends.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

At six years old it was a Daisy BB gun. Later a pellet gun. Then about 12 years of age I got a Winchester single shot bolt action 22 rifle. It had to be hand loaded for each shot as it didn't have a tubeler magazine or clip. 

I wanted a automatic 22 rifle but my dad said "First you have to learn to how to kill a squirrel with only one shot". I guess he knew I would probably get trigger happy if I owned a auto.


----------



## wilded (May 10, 2002)

Model 62 pump .22 wish I still had it.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Besides my Daisy BB Gun, it was a Marlin .22LR bolt action magazine fed rifle (my oldest nephew has it now) at 10 years old. Then a Winchester model 1200 12 gauge pump shotgun. I was the envy of the neighborhood kids, by having that Winchester pump shotgun at 12 years old... The Winchester 1200 is now in the safe in semi-retirement, since it was a present from my grandpa.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

First rifle: Remington Model 514 .22 single-shot in 1954. First pistol: Savage Model 101 .22 single shot in 1961. Still have both.

Martin


----------



## MoBackwoods (Mar 13, 2008)

A Sears .410 shotgun when I was 13. Still got it 40 yrs later and it still fires.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Michael Leferink said:


> .22 LR rifle, Winchester bolt action, single shot.


Ditto. 8 years old when daddy gave it to me but I did know it was mine for a few more years, when I grew up, got married and started taking all my things from home to the new home. LOL. 
I came out with a 12 gauge pump and 30.30 that I had bought myself and he said something like, what, you didn't like the .22 I gave you??? :doh: He never told me he was giving it to me. He just said make sure I take care of it. :frypan: 
Dennis


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Rose_Thorn said:


> what was your first gun????


Youth sized Winchester .22 rifle. I think I was 9 or ten. It was really my parents gun, of course, but when we went out plinking, it was the one that I used. 

donsgal


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Started with a Daisy, many days were spent hunting big game with it, as I knawed the corners off of Jack O'Connors book.
Then a hand me down J.C. Higgins single shot 22. I soon graduated to a Winchester lever action 22 (can't remember the model #, maybe 66?)
Then the first high power was a Remington 788 in 22-250 with a 6X Weaver scope that I purchased new.


----------



## homedad (Feb 19, 2008)

.410 bolt action shotgun with 3 different chokes. Still have it. My grandfather got it for me when I 12. Have Fun.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Daisy Red Ryder BB gun when I was 4 or 5.
First real gun was a Marlin Single Shot .22 Bolt Action when I was in 3rd grade.
I still have the BB gun and I sold the .22 to my cousin 'bout 35 years ago. His Grandson hunts with it now.

alan


----------



## VarmitSniper (Apr 2, 2008)

Marlin model 925 .22 bolt action repeater, fun little gun!


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

First gun - 20ga single shot shotgun... but that was over 35 years ago. Lets just say I've added a few more since then...


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

A marlin 30-30. It belonged to my husband, and he gave it to me after he upgraded to a BAR 7mm.

I've only been at this gun ownership thing for about 7 years, and I've had to work hard to make up for lost time!

Cathy


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

It was a savage model 24 ...the 22 barrel over the 20 gauge barrel. 
Ohio Rusty


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

Ithaca .410 shotgun when i was 11. still have it


----------



## WindSongAcres (Aug 8, 2007)

303 Savage that my grandfather gave my father. Now my brother has it - as he was a boy and the oldest. Sure wish I still had that gun - just because it meant something to me - not sure it means much to my brother.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

The first gun I ever shot was a Remington pump action .22. The first gun that I owned myself (Dad gave it to me for my 12th B'day) was an AK-47, complete with 2 drum clips and about 10 30 rounders. I still have that gun today...well O.K. that one and 3 other AK's:rock:, but the one Dad gave me will always be special.

He bought it for me because it had a short stock, low recoil and was a decent enough round for deer. (or so he says), guess he never realized what he was starting.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

First was a Ruger Mk77 .243 That rifle paired with the redfield scope i added i've taken critters out to 725 yards. Git-R-Done!


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

when my grandfather died, my dad gave me his .22


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

A family friend gave me a Hopkins and Allen .22 single shot the summer that I was 8 years old. Still have it, too.


----------

